# West Wales area



## Shanukes (Jun 17, 2007)

*West Wales/Swansea area*

I live in Haverfordwest and need a quote from anyone who does paint correction near the postcode SA612PU. I basically have a Renault Megane Coupe, which has recently been resprayed. I have a dilemma. Its just come out of the body shop and noticed that the paint has swirls on it already! I am guessing they have washed the car with a sponge and polished with a buffer as i can see the buffer trails on the paintwork with polish in the door shuts and window sills! I have demanded that the car not to be given back the way it is but just inquiring if everything fails how long should i wait for the paint to be corrected? Also the car is just dusty inside engine bay so just wanted to inquire how much am i looking at for the following work:


Overall clean up (wash etc)
Paint Correction
Engine Bay tidied up (very dusty)

The car is a show car and i want the finish to be immaculate. Just trying to get quotes at the moment so a reply would be appreciated when you have the time. I can trailor the car to you no more than Swansea area. So if your mobile or have a unit close to me please drop me a pm giving me an overall price on the work above. Thanks

Mr Withanage


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Braodhaven calling
Never heard of anyone here, sorry.
Who did the paintwork?

If you can get it to Swansea, Cardiff is only another 30 minutes.

G


----------



## Shanukes (Jun 17, 2007)

I have got in contact with Peter Richards in Swansea so most probably going there. The bodyshop is a local one, his work is quite good and ive been told thats how bodyshops let cars go (painted, polished and buffered) so the swirl marks are normal?! But i need attention to detail hence will need the paint corrected in 4 weeks time.

thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I have family in llangwm so happy to come down that way. Please have a browse of my website.


----------

